# The Flash S01E09 "The Man in the Yellow Suit" (SPOILERS)



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Wow! That had a lot in it. Firestorm _and_ the Reverse Flash! I didn't expect them to release so much information so soon in the season. Rather, I was afraid they'd keep stretching out an appearance by RF for too long and keep us guessing about things like Wells' intentions. But they tossed it all into the mix before season break.

Firestorm looks cool. There's not a lot of information on him yet, but it was a nice touch that he has his name now. It took several episodes before the Flash got his name.

Flash versus Reverse Flash showed how much more growth Barry needs. He's fast, but not nearly enough yet. They point out in the series that his speed is increasing, but it'll be a little while before he can take on RF without getting an asswhupping.

It was also a surprise to see the question answered so cleanly as to whether Wells is RF or not. And in case it was still ambiguous, he modulated his voice. Nice touch. And the ring was also a nice Easter Egg.

It's a bit more clear that Eddie is RF's ancestor. The last name, the fact RF took it so easy on him. I read articles that stated Eddie still has some mysteries, and that there will be a lot of time travel in the series, meaning Eddie can have more surprises (or not, we'll see how it goes).

The one thing that wasn't clear during Barry's flashback to his Mom's death was that there were _two_ speedsters. Three guesses as to who the 2nd one is (and the first two don't count).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> It was also a surprise to see the question answered so cleanly as to whether Wells is RF or not.


I don't think he's RF.

Yet.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Did anyone notice the actress playing Tina McGee is the same actress who played "Tina McGee" on the old FLASH series starring Shipp as Barry?

Also, look for Mark Hamill playing The Trickster in an upcoming episode, also a nod to the old series.

Oh, and as for Firestorm, I LOVED that they had him fly. For a while it seemed you'd see watered down versions of super-powered characters in onscreen versions. To have him fly... Great.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think he's RF.
> 
> Yet.


So you think the final scene is a misdirection? He somehow has his suit and the ring?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Oh any yes, this show is great, I'm loving it for sure.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> So you think the final scene is a misdirection? He somehow has his suit and the ring?


What Rob said is that Wells isn't the Reverse Flash YET.

He will be one day, but that day is yet to come.

I'm just a little confused about the beating Zoom gave Wells. I mean, how twisted does he have to be where he'll beat up an earlier version of himself just to get the good guys to play into his hands?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

He's a Psychopath, they don't think like normal people.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think he's RF.
> 
> Yet.


It's time travel. Perhaps RF is Wells when he was younger. Maybe he _was_ RF.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Oh, and as for Firestorm, I LOVED that they had him fly. For a while it seemed you'd see watered down versions of super-powered characters in onscreen versions. To have him fly... Great.


Yeah. They're being very faithful to the comic book genre. Having him fly was definitely sweet. I wonder if they'll go full-out and give him his nuclear powers and let him rearrange matter?


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I wonder if Eddie still has a bug up his ass over the Flash?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Terrific half-season capper. Real tension, which is kind of rare on this show, and good action. You can really tell that the show runners have used their experience launching Arrow to good effect. This show has been off and running, so to speak, right from the get-go.

Speaking of Arrow, I did think it was funny that this ep directly followed the crossover episode in which Oliver lectured Barry several times about just running into situations without any strategy or forethought, and getting his butt kicked as a result. So one week later, what does Barry do in this episode? He runs right in and gets his butt kicked. More than once.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I'm trying to keep up with this show, but I'm not that familiar with The Flash.

What was that thing Doc Wells put on RF's uniform at the end?

Why is RF so pissed off at Barry? And why did he kill his mom?


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

bobcarn said:


> It's time travel. Perhaps RF is Wells when he was younger. Maybe he _was_ RF.


I took it me a while to realize that Harrison Wells name is an alias for H.G.Wells.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I don't think he's RF.
> 
> Yet.


Or Eddie isn't the Reverse Flash.
Yet.

Nice to see Amanda Pays again.
Are they going to reveal that Tina and Henry dated in school?

Barry needs to up his speed but he also needs to learn how to fight.
He has no technique what so ever.

I remember one Flash Annual where Wally speed took martial arts lessons to up his game.
Perhaps Barry should consult Oliver for some lessons.

And speaking of Oliver, it would have been funny if Caitlin had said "Oliver" when she first saw Ronnie's reflection.

Speaking of Ronnie, are we sure that it's _just _ Ronnie?


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I'm trying to keep up with this show, but I'm not that familiar with The Flash.
> 
> What was that thing Doc Wells put on RF's uniform at the end?
> 
> Why is RF so pissed off at Barry? And why did he kill his mom?


I may be wrong but I believe the thing he put on the uniform was the tachyon prototype that he stole earlier.

I don't think we have the answer to that last question yet.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> And why did he kill his mom?


I was under the impression that he killed his mom to force Barry onto the path of becoming the Flash...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> I was under the impression that he killed his mom to force Barry onto the path of becoming the Flash...


Will Barry try to stop him? (Red and yellow streaks...)


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Will Barry try to stop him? (Red and yellow streaks...)


That's the impression I got. Though they're not contemplating the concept of time travel yet (for good reason). The idea that Barry is the 2nd speedster is totally foreign to them. Well, foreign to everyone except Wells.

The Flash is one of the few premises where I ignore my inherent dislike of time travel stories.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

gastrof said:


> What Rob said is that Wells isn't the Reverse Flash YET.
> 
> He will be one day, but that day is yet to come.
> 
> I'm just a little confused about the beating Zoom gave Wells. I mean, how twisted does he have to be where he'll beat up an earlier version of himself just to get the good guys to play into his hands?


I don't think Wells is an earlier version of RF - I think he's a later version.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

So the thinking is that Wells is working with another version of himself, from the past or the future? So that mean some active time travelling is going on, right? By the Reverse Flash?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think what he is trying to say is that Wells is trying to steel the Flash's powers or maybe even Reverse Flash's powers. Or create his own powers that mimic their powers.

Or something like that.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

If the RF's uniform is in the Doc's closet, and RF is from the future, where is future RF hanging out while his PJs are in the closet?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Those are proto-PJs.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Keep in mind that when Wells was looking at the RF costume, he spoke with a modulated voice. Without the costume and tachyon device, he already has super speed.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> So the thinking is that Wells is working with another version of himself, from the past or the future? So that mean some active time travelling is going on, right? By the Reverse Flash?


Well, if we want to wildly speculate, in the comics the Flash has been shown to move fast enough so it appears to people that he's in two places at once.
(He's used this trick to make it look like Barry Allen and the Flash are standing next to each other.)

If Wells is that fast, the whole time he would have been switching places to make it appear that the Reverse Flash and Harrison Wells are two different people.

Although it's neat trick to move fast enough to beat up one's self.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JYoung said:


> If Wells is that fast, the whole time he would have been switching places to make it appear that the Reverse Flash and Harrison Wells are two different people.


Except that the containment field was supposed to work, at least at first. So either it was not working ever, or else there were two people.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

john4200 said:


> Except that the containment field was supposed to work, at least at first. So either it was not working ever, or else there were two people.


Was it a solid field he was trapped within? I thought it was more like a cage that was raised around him, so he couldn't pass through it to get out.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

danterner said:


> Was it a solid field he was trapped within? I thought it was more like a cage that was raised around him, so he couldn't pass through it to get out.


In either case, he couldn't have done any super-speed two-places-at-once thing, since that would involve going back and forth (through the field).


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

My personal thinking is that RF came back in time, perhaps to kill Barry's mom (or even kill Barry). Then at some point, he goes back to the future and realized that because Barry didn't get his powers, he didn't get them either. So, he finds a way to go back and become Wells, thus making sure that Barry (and his younger self) get their respective powers. I don't think RF and Wells are working together, but I'm not sure that RF knows who Wells is.

However, as far as I'm aware, that is not what happens in the comics, and from what I'm told, this show is staying pretty true to the source material so far. The above is simply speculation.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I think the point is that while Wells may be the man in the yellow suit at some point, he is not the man in the yellow suit that they captured inside the force field. That may be a future or past version of himself, existing at the same time as he's Harrison Wells, or it may be a different person entirely. But the Force Field prevents any attempts to be in 2 places at once as both the man in the yellow suit and Wells, so those were not the same person, at least not from the same point in the timeline.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I think the point is that while Wells may be the man in the yellow suit at some point, he is not the man in the yellow suit that they captured inside the force field. That may be a future or past version of himself, existing at the same time as he's Harrison Wells, or it may be a different person entirely. But the Force Field prevents any attempts to be in 2 places at once as both the man in the yellow suit and Wells, so those were not the same person, at least not from the same point in the timeline.


Assuming the force field was working properly (we know it wasn't later but perhaps it never worked properly) and/or he was able to vibrate through it.

After all, Barry has vibrated through Hal's Ring constructs before.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Moving fast enough to appear to be in two places at once is a pretty far stretch even for the comics. I'd guess it was done earlier in the series? I don't think they'd be having that trick here. And if they did, keep in mind that Wells and RF weren't close to each other. They were in fully separate rooms with closed security doors between them. That'd be one heck of a superspeed trick to pull that off.

I'm strongly going with them being the same, but converging from different points in time.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

bobcarn said:


> Moving fast enough to appear to be in two places at once is a pretty far stretch even for the comics. I'd guess it was done earlier in the series? I don't think they'd be having that trick here. And if they did, keep in mind that Wells and RF weren't close to each other. They were in fully separate rooms with closed security doors between them. That'd be one heck of a superspeed trick to pull that off.
> 
> I'm strongly going with them being the same, but converging from different points in time.


Well, I did say that it was wild speculation but both The Flash and Superman used the "moving fast enough to appear in two places" trick pre Crisis.

I honestly have no idea how they're going to explain this but I'm looking forward to the explanation.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

How did RF escape the force field in order to grab Wells and pull him back into the trap?
He was outside of the force field. Why didn't he just grab the device and leave?

Wells didn't have the device with him when he entered the yellow suit closet. It's as if he picked it up off of a waist high table right next to him, but there was nothing there. Where did the device come from? If it was supposed to already be there, why wasn't it already attached to the suit?


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Did anyone notice the actress playing Tina McGee is the same actress who played "Tina McGee" on the old FLASH series starring Shipp as Barry?
> 
> Also, look for Mark Hamill playing The Trickster in an upcoming episode, also a nod to the old series.


I did. It was a great nod for the old flash series.

Mark Hamill is a very talented voice actor too. I love his Joker.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

hairyblue said:


> I did. It was a great nod for the old flash series.
> 
> Mark Hamill is a very talented voice actor too. I love his Joker.


When watching Hamill's old clips from the 90s Flash, it's completely obvious where he got his Joker voice from.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I love this series but I'm really not a fan of time travel.....I hope that doesn't play out.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I love this series but I'm really not a fan of time travel.....I hope that doesn't play out.


Very much this. It is clear there is a time travel element, but I hope it is kept to a bare minimum.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Agreed! Time travel did/does/will give me a headache.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But you've already gotten the headache, so you might as well experience the time travel that will cause it...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I love time travel, as well as interdimensional travel.

If it was a real thing, I'd be all over it like white on rice.

But, I appreciate it in fiction.


----------



## dilorc (Feb 13, 2002)

I love this show. The first Flash series came out when I was a freshman in college. My daughter is now a freshman in college, so I like the symmetry in that. We watch them together when she comes home from school. My thoughts:

- I would never have believed that there would be a show that would have Gorilla Grodd, Firestorm, and manage to make Captain Cold a badass. This show is a perfect blend of hat-tipping to nerds (like me) and action (for my daughter). Although she feels the eye-candy is lacking compared to Arrow.

- I like them bringing his powers slowly up to speed. Reminds me of the Wally West Flash.

- Bring on the time travel! I'm all for it. I hope there is a fight between Flash, Reverse Flash, and Professor Zoom (who I think is different from Reverse Flash now...I'm not sure). Hell, have Firestorm help out as well.

I think it was this episode but maybe in the last one that Harrison mentioned Batman. I couldn't quite tell...was it Batman as a fictional character or "That dude in Gotham City calling himself Batman". I know this is the same universe as Arrow but I don't know if Batman exists in that universe. Bruce Wayne does, as one of the future papers mentioned a merger between Wayne Enterprises and Queen, Inc.

Hmmm, Harrison being RF would explain something. Why is Harrison faking that he's in a wheel chair? There's really nothing to be gained...some sympathy maybe but that doesn't seem to be working. If he was paralyzed and then healed it would be consistent with him being a speedster.

I hope they introduce some more speedsters. How soon until we get a mention of the Speed Force?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Something occurred to me the other day. If Barry goes back in time to save his mother, she probably gets killed when he whisks his younger self away. But I think Barry would be so focused on saving his mother, he wouldn't try to do that. My prediction is that when we see The Reverse Flash killing Barry's mother, he won't be fighting an adult Barry. The Flash he is fighting will be black: Wally West. It makes sense that Wally's mission wouldn't be to protect Nora Allen, but a young Barry Allen.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

dilorc said:


> ...
> I think it was this episode but maybe in the last one that Harrison mentioned Batman. I couldn't quite tell...was it Batman as a fictional character or "That dude in Gotham City calling himself Batman". I know this is the same universe as Arrow but I don't know if Batman exists in that universe. Bruce Wayne does, as one of the future papers mentioned a merger between Wayne Enterprises and Queen, Inc.


Batman was mentioned? I must have missed that. Did anyone else hear of a reference to him?

It's clear they're in the same universe since they have references to Wayne Enterprises. At this point in this universe, it appears the metas haven't gone public yet. No Superman or Batman, or if there's a Batman, he's still a bit of an urban legend (a role I always liked for him).

If Barry thinks Oliver is too dark and intense, I'd LOVE to see his reaction to Batman.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Barry tried to save his mother in the comics, and the result was total chaos. It sent out ripples that upset everything, starting with young Bruce Wayne dying with his mother and his father surviving, and Kal-El's ship being knocked off course and crashing in Metropolis, with thousands being killed. The kid was then raised underground (literally) by the government, once they discovered his body was turning yellow sunlight into raw power.

Everything in the DC Universe went haywire, and towards the end the Amazons were fighting the Atlanteans and were pretty much on the verge of destroying the planet.

Barry went back and stopped himself from preventing his mother's death.

Even now the DC Universe is feeling the effects, since things didn't go back to how they were, but to a darker, harsher universe than it was before. Bruce and Kal-El were saved, for example, but a lot has nonetheless ended up different. (Lois and Clark never married, and Superman is dating Wonder Woman...and Clark has been seen with Diana Prince.)

As for the Arrow/Flash TV universe, the existence of Wayne Enterprises doesn't have to mean there's a Bruce, or that he's Batman. 

Who knows? He could have died that night with his parents, and the company just went on still using the family name. Or Bruce did survive, but somehow was "rescued" from his obsession with opposing criminals, and is a "healthy", woman-chasing party boy. Everything everyone THINKS is true about the traditional Bruce Wayne, but in this case it might actually BE true.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

If you don't want to know, be careful reading any articles that about Arrow/Flash out of their panel at the TCA press tour this past week. They basically confirmed some things about upcoming storylines for Flash.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Barry tried to save his mother in the comics, and the result was total chaos. It sent out ripples that upset everything, starting with young Bruce Wayne dying with his mother and his father surviving, and Kal-El's ship being knocked off course and crashing in Metropolis, with thousands being killed. The kid was then raised underground (literally) by the government, once they discovered his body was turning yellow sunlight into raw power.
> 
> Everything in the DC Universe went haywire, and towards the end the Amazons were fighting the Atlanteans and were pretty much on the verge of destroying the planet.
> 
> ...


That stuff about the Flash screwing things up saving his mother sounds like what was in an animated movie I watched late last year.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

bobcarn said:


> Batman was mentioned? I must have missed that. Did anyone else hear of a reference to him?


I didn't either, and I was wondering the same thing. A mention of "Wayne Enterprises" is NOT the same as a mention of "Batman". Anyone have the exact quote?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I didn't either, and I was wondering the same thing. Anyone have the exact quote?


Wells says something about 'THAT MAN' in Star City, but it did sound like Batman the way he said it.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Star City is home to The Arrow.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Star City is home to The Arrow.


Exactly. He wasn't talking about Batman.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's an article that examines it pretty exhaustively:

http://moviepilot.com/posts/2014/12...tman-2483568?lt_source=external,manual,manual


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And I hear they will be doing more cross-overs next year. Flash got renewed for a second season and the Arrow got renewed for a fourth.

I hate cross-over episodes and i begrudgingly watch because of the continuing storyline. That was the only reason I watched the Arrow episode from the Flash cross-over. I was not excited to hear they would do it again. I have no desire to watch The Arrow.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/cw-president-eyes-more-dc-762524



> .....................Crossovers, Crossovers, Crossovers
> Scoring ratings pay dirt with its Arrow and The Flash crossover, Pedowitz said he has plans to make it an annual event for the fourth quarter every season.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> That stuff about the Flash screwing things up saving his mother sounds like what was in an animated movie I watched late last year.


Which was based on an extended story-arc from the summer of 2011. When that story concluded, Sept. 2011 saw a huge reboot. Even the comic book numbering clicked back to "issue #1" on all DC comic titles. The whole DC Universe changed. All previous stories erased; very few elements were held over.

Many readers feel it wasn't for the better...

...and...

...they took the red trunks off Superman's costume. :down:



aaronwt said:


> ...I hate cross-over episodes and i begrudgingly watch because of the continuing storyline. That was the only reason I watched the Arrow episode from the Flash cross-over. I was not excited to hear they would do it again. I have no desire to watch The Arrow...


I feel the same way. Tried to like it, couldn't, stopped even trying to watch.

Did watch the Arrow two-parter that introduced Barry, didn't watch again until The Flash series began, and they did the so-called two parter with Arrow.

And now Ray Palmer (The Atom) and other DC Characters are showing up on Arrow, and there's talk the new CBS Supergirl series may be in the same universe, leading to cross-network crossovers. (I love the Kryptonian characters.) Now what do I do where Arrow is concerned?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gastrof said:


> Which was based on an extended story-arc from the summer of 2011. When that story concluded, Sept. 2011 saw a huge reboot. Even the comic book numbering clicked back to "issue #1" on all DC comic titles. The whole DC Universe changed. All previous stories erased; very few elements were held over.
> 
> Many readers feel it wasn't for the better...
> 
> ...


 Cross Network Cross-overs?!?!?  That would be really taking it too far


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Cross Network Cross-overs?!?!?  That would be really taking it too far


The OUTRAGE!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Cross Network Cross-overs?!?!?  That would be really taking it too far


That would be tantamount to Spider-Man meeting Superman.

Wait? It's been done?


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Having unexpectedly fallen in love with The Flash, my wife and I actually hit the breaks on the series right before the crossover and marathoned Arrow until we caught up. Arrow is the better of the two if you ask me, but The Flash is much better where it is now than where Arrow was in a similar time in its infancy.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Cross Network Cross-overs?!?!?  That would be really taking it too far


Doesn't CBS own 50% or so of the CW, so while it would be a cross-network cross-over, it would not be cross-corporation cross-over.

Why is this possibility making me so cross?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Cross Network Cross-overs?!?!?  That would be really taking it too far





Church AV Guy said:


> Doesn't CBS own 50% or so of the CW, so while it would be a cross-network cross-over, it would not be cross-corporation cross-over.
> 
> Why is this possibility making me so cross?


Get -over it.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

gastrof said:


> ...they took the red trunks off Superman's costume. :down:


It's about time! 

I like Superman (he's my favorite of the heroes), but those trunks were looking a little dated after 75 years. I love his new outfit. It looks sleek and stylish, but is still immediately recognizable as Superman. The collar and lengthier sleeves gives it a bit of class.

I didn't have any problem with them rebooting all of their series and starting out again earlier in the heroes' careers. I didn't care for the Flashpoint series though. Even with the changes to the timeline, some of the characters seemed to act very much the opposite of what their personalities are like (Wonder Woman and Aquaman almost being psychopaths). What bugged me most though was that they not only had an overly-detailed mini-series, but they had sub-series for most of their titles, and by nature of the event, every single story was meaningless. Every one would be erased because it never happened. Knowing the outcome is meaningless takes away emotional impact.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Cross Network Cross-overs?!?!?  That would be really taking it too far


The only Cross Network Cross-over I remembered was:
Ally McBeal (Fox) - The Practice (ABC)

Both were created by David E. Kelly


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

dtle said:


> The only Cross Network Cross-over I remembered was:
> Ally McBeal (Fox) - The Practice (ABC)
> 
> Both were created by David E. Kelly


There have been a bunch. Several involving Detective Munch from Homicide come to mind. The character also had appearances on other network shows (like X-Files on FOX, the Wire on HBO, Arrested Development, etc).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

danterner said:


> There have been a bunch. Several involving Detective Munch from Homicide come to mind. The character also had appearances on other network shows (like X-Files on FOX, the Wire on HBO, Arrested Development, etc).


Plus he was a regular on L&O:SVU for 15 years!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

One of my peeves, back when I was still reading comics, was those big multipart stories which started in a title I read and continued in several that I didn't, which meant I either had to buy title (s) that I usually didn't or miss part of the storyline. Of course, doing it on TV doesn't cost me any extra money, but my time has value.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

allan said:


> One of my peeves, back when I was still reading comics, was those big multipart stories which started in a title I read and continued in several that I didn't, which meant I either had to buy title (s) that I usually didn't or miss part of the storyline.


I'm sure if the publishers realized that, they wouldn't do the crossover.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

danterner said:


> There have been a bunch. Several involving Detective Munch from Homicide come to mind. The character also had appearances on other network shows (like X-Files on FOX, the Wire on HBO, Arrested Development, etc).


If someone wants to take the time to wade through it, the following site is a compilation of pretty much every cross-over/spin-off ever done.

http://poobala.com/crossoverlist.html


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> If someone wants to take the time to wade through it, the following site is a compilation of pretty much every cross-over/spin-off ever done.
> 
> http://poobala.com/crossoverlist.html


EXcept I don't see Arrow or The Flash listed.


----------

